# Jac's Badab War Forces



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all

I was wanting a break from painting red for my Crimson Fury (check the link in my sig) and needing some motivation to continue painting so I looked though my bits box and saw that I had enough parts (in varying condition of brand new to really old and need a lot of clean up) to through together another force and I also picked up some second hand minis. I thought stuff it, lets go Badab War!

I wanted to do both sides of the conflict and wanted Minotaurs for the loyalists because of the awesome FW characters and brutal nature of them (High Lords of Terra's enforcers... nasty!). I was tempted to go Executioners for the Secessionists because of their fluff but the blue steel color scheme kinda put me off as it is similar to GK's which I've painted before. Then I noticed to Tyrants Legion and realised I could use yet more random mini's I have in my bits box for it. Double score. Anyway I got painting!

Thought I would chuck up some pictures of some Astral Claws I speed painted (for me anyway). These took me about 8-10 hours for 10 to do which is a lot better than the 30+ for 5 it usually takes me. The majority of the time was spent doing the freehand symbols on the shoulders. It didn't turn out amazing but its ok and its the first time I've tried to paint that symbol. I'm happy with the freehand on the banner though.

Astral Claws wise I've got a Centurion, a Corpsetaker and two servitors, 5 Retaliators and 5 Devastators plus some IG to turn into Tyrants Legion. I'm also going to do up a squad of Lamenters as Retaliators as well. Then there is the stuff I'm really excited about - a Death Wing Minotaurs army with FW Characters and shoulder pads. But thats only when I've done the Astral Claws and possibly the Lamenters. Tyrants legion will be after them.

Anyway on to pictures:

The Astral Claws are done to the same standard that I'm doing for my Crimson Fury bar highlighting (that takes far too long for me to do in a speed paint and I want to get these guys out quickly). What do you think? Good enough for the tabletop? I'm tempted to write up fluff for these guys like my Crimson Fury marines. Worth it do you think?



















Any C&C would be appreciated!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They look good Jacobite. It takes me around 30 hours or more to paint a small squad as well so I can appreciate how good these look for such a small amount of time in comparison. The silvers, blues and gold all look great, as do the faces. I'm not a huge fan of names being written on the bases but that's just personal preference and does not take away from the painting itself. The freehand on the banner looks very smooth and nicely done too.

Any chance of any close-ups? (of both single marines and the freehand symbols)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Red, sorry for the late reply. Thanks for your feedback. I'll get some individual shots up next time I've got the camera set up as I've been writing individual fluff for each marine. Wasn't going to do it originally but I lost my resolve.

This week has been a bit of a failure painting wise. Real life took a massive hit as I was forced to deal with situations involving evicting people from my mothers house 2 hours up the road while she is over seas and also having to begin the process of taking my ex house mate to court over unpaid rent. Both these situations are still on going. Fun times.

Anyway here are some pictures of what I have managed to do. The Astral Claws Retaliator Squad and Devastator Squad. Not painted but it gives you an idea of what they will look like:



















I really need to find something to put in/do something with those empty hands on the Devys

C&C appreciated as always


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

_Ok so taken some individual shots of the Tactical Marines and written up some fluff for each of them. Taking pictures of silver marines is hard, for some reason its not showing the gold highlights. They are there I promise! Hopefully I will get better. Anyway I'll post a couple up per day and by the time I'm finished the Devies and Retaliators should be done.
_

Tactical Squad Seneca

One of many such squads within the Astral Claws, Squad Seneca
is kept at full strength at all times replacements taking the place of causalities as they happen. It is the tactical squads who form the backbone of any Chapter and the Astral Claws are no exception. All bear the mark of Maelstorm Warders on their right knees and the company number on the left.

Veteran Sergeant Seneca










Veteran Sergeant Seneca is a marine conflicted. Before Huron came to power Seneca was a member of the First Company and when the legion expanded he was turned over to teaching roles. After 5 consecutive and unhappy tours of tutoring Scouts he managed to get transferred back to front line combat duties. While teaching he saw the evolving face of the chapter and in an effort to continue to honor the old ways he has keep the old chapter symbol as his banner. He believes that Huron’s goal of conquering the Maelstrom is right but is worried about the changing nature of the chapter. A veteran of the First Company he wears a suit of Mark 7 armor and bears the Crux Terminatus on a chain around his waist. Unusually he does not bear the Veterans Cross on his left shoulder pad. This may be down to personal choice. He carries a hellfire pattern plasma pistol and a power fist of common design. 

Post War Status: Slain in the Fall of Badab by a Sons Of Medusa Dreadnaught. 

Brother Gallus










Gallus was born on Babab Prime and is the newest member of squad. He still feels out of place within it but despite this he does not feel the need to prove himself, instead trusting that it will come in time. A levelheaded individual with no large ambitions he simply wishes to serve his chapter and the Emperor well and die with honor. 

He wears a standard Mark 7 Pattern armor suit and is armed with a Godwyn bolter.

Post War Status: Surrendered to Minotaurs forces during the Fall. Executed on the spot for Heresy.

Brother Tacticus










Tacticus is a native of Badab Primus and an imperious warrior. He finds his vigor for bloodshed hard-pressed to keep in check and makes no secret his desire to be assigned to a Retaliator Squad. He despises non Astartes life and takes great pleasure in putting down any human who stands before him for even a perceived insult. 

Wearing Mark 7 armor with a Mark 5/6 left shoulder pad worn on his right and wielding a Godwyn pattern bolter he is a perfect example of what the Astral Claws are becoming under Huron. 

Post War Status: Survived the Fall and now operates as part of Priscus’s war band in one of his Retaliator Squads.


_So the chances of me actually playing a game in the next 2 years have increased with the release of the new rulebook so I've rejiged the mini's around. The Retaliators will now be a Command Squad rules wise with a Corpse Taker. I did think about going down the BA route, forgot about it pulled apart some minis to use them codex wise and then remembered. Ah well who cares, not ever really going to play in a tournie so it doesn't matter._


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Brother Drusus










Wearing a suit of Mark eight power armor that is sparsely adorned and most likely a recent replacement Drusus carries the squad heavy weapon; a Astartes MK Iva Heavy Bolter. His helmet is fitted with enhanced optics help maintain accurate fire while using his weapon on full auto. The honor of welding the heavy bolter shows that he is a solid and dependable marine who can be relied upon in all situations. Transferred to squad directly from a Devastator squad after the last heavy weapons operator was killed in combat with the Fire Angels on Gargathea. He joined the squad by personal request of Seneca who had been observing him for some time. 

Post War Status: Now commands the heavy weapons teams of Centurion Aelius’s warband. Was one of the last Astral Claws to leave Badab.

Brother Iunius










A marine in the prime of his career and looking to continue along the path to a leadership role is Brother Iunius, unfortunately the chances of this are slim due to a long running mutual dislike of Centurion Aelius that originated when the Centurion was his squad leader. He wields a Goodwyn pattern bolter and often acts as 2ic of the squad as and when required. His armor is an new set with the exception of the MK3 chest plate. While Iunius does not approve of the merger with the Tiger Claws he makes sure to keep this feeling hidden.

Post War Status: Killed by Aelius after a failed assassination attempt during the post Fall of Badab power struggles.

Brother Nerva










The sole hidden Tiger Claw in the Strike force is Brother Nerva. A natural loner even among his own kind he rarely speaks to anybody other than his sergeant. Nerva is of decaying years and often can be found staring blankly off into the distance which has an unnerving effect on the younger members of the squad especially. He always makes sure to keep his war gear, a suit of Mark 7 other than Studded M5/6 right shoulder pad, most likely from his time as a Tiger Claw on or with him at all times. Some would call it paranoia, he knows it is simply being prepared. 

Post War Status: MIA presumed KIA, although with his lone wolf tendency it is all speculation.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what Jacobite, but something about these mini's just doesn't look... right.








That's one I've found, I think your astral claws don't have the highly polished sheen I reckon they should. Just personal opinion, Everything else is cool!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Lethiathan

Thanks for your feedback. I understand what you mean about my guys not having a polished sheen to them. I've got this thing about clean marines. Not a fan, I like my marines dirty, flithy, looking like they are in the middle or just after a battle with mud, blood, rain and bullets all flying. Not really time to sit around polishing the armor.

I would be very surprised if my guys did look like that picture: thats Eavy Metal!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Brother Aulus










Brother Aulus joined the squad directly after the incident on Gargathea which result in nearly half the squad being lost. At the time he was serving with a Devastator squad (the same as Drusus) as a support marine and saw the actions of the Fire Angels Dreadnaught that took such a toll. His pride made him volunteer to be re-assigned thinking that he can show the others how they should do things. This has earned him few friends within the squad other than Vitus. He wears a Mark 7 suit with Mk3 left shoulder pad. Wielding a Godwyn pattern bolter the flame patterns on his armor are self applied much to the chagrin of the Chapter’s Techmarines. 

Post War Status: KIA by the Sons of Medusa during the Fall.

Brother Vibianus










Aulus’s main detractor within the squad is the plasma gun operator, a cynical and angry marine by the name of Vibianus. His distain for anybody other than himself and his immediate comrades over rules most of his decision making. Fiercely loyal to his squad leader after pulling him out of the path of the Fire Angels Dreadnaughts fire back on Gargathea he has made it very clear to Aulus to stay away from him should he want to keep his head. He wears a suit of Mk7 armor with a MK6 “beakie” helm. His plasma gun is a Mk V Mars Pattern with the stock removed to aid mobility.

Post War Status: KIA by the same Son of Medusa that slew Aulus during the Fall of Badab.

Brother Liveo










Preferring to keep his head free from the confines of a helmet is battle brother Liveo. An odd ball of a man he keeps himself to himself and rarely converses with any of the other squad members. He is known to be a crack shot with the bolter aided or unaided by the tactical aids within his battle gear.

Liveo wears Mark 8 pattern Power Armor with a Mk 5/6 shoulder pad on his right shoulder. He wields a standard Godwyn pattern bolter.

Post War Status: Alive and still serving under Aelius.

Brother Vitus










The resident technical expert within the squad is Battle Brother Vitus. His knowledge of the machine spirits is unusually high for a tactical marine and prior to the outbreak of war it is only a matter of time before he is given leave to study on Mars to become a member of the Chapters Techmarine brotherhood. That opportunity is now forever lost to him and he hates the enemy for denying him that chance. The young native of Badab Prime is clad in a suit of Mk7 armor and wields a Godwyn pattern bolter. 

Post War Status: Studying with a sect of the Dark Mechanicus within the Maelstorm. Inquisitional Forces are unsure of his war band affiliations.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb to give some advice, though I'm no expert in these things-
I think that your Astral Claws might look a tad better if you used another layer of...oh, I don't know...Runefang Steel over (I'm guessing what you used was...) the boltgun metal, you may get a nice, brighter sheen to your men.
Whether or not that's your goal, I've no idea, but it's just a tidbit, regardless. Looking great, though. Will be watching for more!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

_Hi Minizkel - thanks for you comment. Is it just that they aren't "bright" enough or is it simply because the shade of the steel looks very similar to a metal mini without any paint? I actually used Mithrel Silver (the old name for Runefang) and just dulled the hell out of it and then gave it a quick dry brush with Mithrel again. The very bright silver dots are as a result of the spray paint I was initially going to use to basecoat them with but very quickly changed my mind as the particles were too big... and then I found out the paint didn't take to being covered well._

_Got the fluff finished for these guys today. If I ever use them in game they will count a Command Squad so I can get a Apothecary in there. Had I actually been thinking it through properly I would have gone for BA proxy list but then again I would use that for Crimson Fury marines so it will be nice to have variation. This is the reason they don't have combat shields like they normally would have. Priscus would count as Company Champion, all the others are self explanatory:
_
Retaliator Squad Priscus










Retaliator Squad Priscus acts as personal bodyguard for Corpse Taker Sergius and are feared throughout the Tyrants Legion for their brutality even by Retaliator standards, by the command of their leader all mortals who look upon them must bow their heads or loose their eyes as a mark of respect. All bear the mark of Maelstorm Warders on their right knees and the company number on the left, they also all have the golden backpack exhausts that mark them out as Retaliators. Most are former members of the First Company who have requested duty as Retaliators. 

Retaliator Sergeant Priscus










Known as the “Duelist” among the strike force Retaliator Sergeant Priscus is an expert with the blade and has studied under Captain Corien Sumatris in the art of it. It is whispered by some that one day Priscus could challenge Sumatris for the title of “Tyrant’s Champion” however this day is long in the future if indeed it ever did arrive. For the moment Priscus is content to learn from his enemy’s and slay all in the name of the Tyrant. 










He wears a mixture of Mark 5, 6 and 7 armor patterns and as benefiting his rank of Sergeant he has an ornate left shoulder pad. His tabard shows the sign of the Maelstrom Warders as does his combat shield although this is mixed with a simplified version of his personal heraldry: a dueling sword on a blue and yellow background. Like Vitus his combat shield shows signs of use as a offensive weapon. He is also armed with a Ultima Pattern Bolt Pistol and Dueling Power Sword of unknown origin. His hands are stained with blood probably as a result of using the quillions of the blade to punch through a weak spot in the enemy’s armor. A power sword’s blade will cauterize the wound instantly and is generally a clean weapon to fight with if you only use the blade. 










Post War Status: Alive and leading his own warband out of the Maelstorm. 

Retaliator Iovita










Iovita is a trouble maker whose talents are somewhat at odds with the role of an Astartes. He is an uneven man whose love for sabotage would be better suited to other more subtle chapters but has accepted his place within the Astral Claws with great pride. An older marine he known to be a cunning fighter and not one to be crossed making him a perfect Retaliator able to out think the enemy and press his attack up close and personally. 

Clad in primarily Mark 7 armor, the one exception being his Mark 6 studded shoulder pad. He weilds a Ultima pattern Bolt Pistol and a MK Xf Hell’s Teeth Pattern Chainsword. All his equipment is realatively new, Iovita has always shown a preference for newer equipment and regularly swaps out his weapons and armour for replacements whenever he can. The one exception to this is the Mark 6 shoulder pad. He refuses to say why but it is thought by others that it is in relation to the death of his friend Sabinus some 100 years before the beginning of the Badab War. The tabard on his waist indicates his loyalty to his squad leader and has to be earned in blood.

Post War Status: Survived the Fall of Badab but was killed in an argument with Gaius shortly afterwards. Gaius now wears his Studded Shoulder Pad as a trophy.

Retaliator Vitus










Vitus is a complete pyromaniac and no amount of physico indoctrination has managed to chance this. Although it is not uncommon for flamer operators to exhibit a certain affinity with fire Vitus takes this to another level. When not on duty he can regularly be found manipulating flaming sticks between his fingers spinning them faster and faster until they become blurs of fire. 










He wears a suit of Mark 6 armored legs with a modified mark 7 chest plate. His left shoulder pad is also of mark 6 pattern and displays the Veteran symbol he is entitled to wear. His right plate is of Mark 7 pattern and displays the Tyrants Claw. He forgoes the use of a helmet is all but the most brutal of firefights instead preferring to gaze upon his handiwork with his own eyes, although he does wear a mouth grill. It is unsure weather this is for protection or for intimidation. The flamer he uses is of common manufacture and incorporates a protective shield at the front. The bottom edge is curved and can be used as melee weapon. It is very common for Retaliators to do this and is now a standard part of their training. His left leg sports a very basic "peg" leg, a very basic field modification to his armor after his foot had to be amputated following it being crushed by a ruined tank rolling on it.

Post War Status: Was killed during the Fall of Badab by a Minotaurs Terminator. During the Fall he was thrown from a building by an grenade explosion and landing 20 meters from his killer. Dazed by the blast and fall he was an easy target for the Minotaur’s power spear.

Retaliator Gaius










Brother Gaius is a former Assualt Marine as shown by the winged skull honorific on his left shoulder pad and is the only member of the squad who had not been elevated to the First Company. He is a young and fool hardy yet very dangerous combatant who likes to take mementos of his kills. The power sword he wields is the former property of a Fire Angels Veteran Sergeant who he boasted in hand to hand combat and took his blade as a trophy. The iron fire symbols on his left knee also represent this. He wears a suit of Mark 7 armor other than his chest plate which is a modified Mark 6. The skeleton foot appearance of the right boot is a self made modification for unknown reasons. This is Gaius’s first posting to a Retaliator Squad. A dirty fighter as keen been seen by the blood stains on his helmet. No doubt the result of head butting an enemy Marine.

Post War Status: Gaius survived the Fall of Badab and is thought to be fighting alongside Priscus as a corsair.

_As an aside you may have noticed I live my marines dirty, I also like my chainswords covered in blood, and not only the chainsword but also the arm of the guy weilding it. Its a chainsaw... they will make a mess of body parts, with my Crimson Fury marines I couldn't really show it much since they are red but with these guys... well I couldn't resist a close up:_










_I have to write the fluff for the Dev's next but on the painting table is the Corpse Taker who is actually one of my favorite minis to date that I have converted and painted. Its a very simple conversion, nothing special at all but for some reason I really like it, gets across their darker than normal nature compared to a normal SM Apothecary without taking him to far into heretic land. Also is a Centurion and 5 Sniper Scouts with digi camo cloaks. This guys will take longer due to the cloaks. Anyway more on that next time._


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work overall Jac but I do have a small problem with the paint. Maybe it is just the pics but your paint seems really thick and after reading back in the thread I think I know why: the drybrush layer you do.



> I actually used Mithrel Silver (the old name for Runefang) and just dulled the hell out of it and then gave it a quick dry brush with Mithrel again


In all honesty...don't do that. Drybrushing is all well and good in the areas/spots it is geared for but painting smooth areas is not it. Db'ing is mainly for areas like hair, chainmail, etc. I get that you don't want 'clean marines' and more power to you on that one but there are better ways of doing it. Throwing washes of browns in joints, painting on scratches and damage, etc, will make them have the battleworn look you want without making them look poorly painted. Having seen your other models I know this is not the case so I can't help but wonder why you are going it here.

Heh, probably doesn't help that db'ing entire models like that is a monster pet peeve of mine


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with Wraithlord, He's summed up what I wanted, do what you did with the blood but as mud on the armour and leave as slightly washed Mithril.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Wraith, thanks mate, I wasn't aware of that affect that dry brushing has on large areas. As to why I was using on these guys when I previously I hadn't before? It was a speed thing, one of my Crimson Fury Marines takes about 3-4 times as long to pump out as one of these guys. Ive got a chest of minis sitting in my room and at this rate I'm never going to finish them. I thought that they were still up to a tabletop standard (which was my aim, nothing more) but now im possibly starting to doubt it. 

I agree about the paint being a bit thick in some places but thats out of my control on some minis unfortuantly All my paints are watered down but as I'm using minis which in some cases are dating back to when I first started the hobby and have had a few paint jobs on them they have patchs them which the detail is less than perfect. 

Im not trying to make excuses and I'm now very tempted to go back and redo one of two of the tactical marines (Aulus and remove Iovita's chest plate). I'll post up the WIP's of the Corpsetaker and Centurion and let me know what you think?


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> All my paints are watered down but as I'm using minis which in some cases are dating back to when I first started the hobby and have had a few paint jobs on them they have patchs them which the detail is less than perfect.


Hmm..... did you strip the paint?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Glokkss said:


> Hmm..... did you strip the paint?


Yeap sure did, 2 days sitting in simple green, and a couple of them had a second go in it as well however I find if they've been spray painted at some point in their lives stripping paint gets a lot harder, especially around detail.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

The Grey Knights default colour scheme (much like the one your using for your Badab war force) I honestly dislike. I think I'm just the guy who hates shiny metallic colour schemes. I like more of the Matte grey look. I thought the detail loss of the figs might have been caused by thick paint, but as previously talked about, its obviously not! I think its just the fact that its old plastic. My first Blood Angel army from 12 years ago, just looks bad in general. Sure my painting wasn't nearly up to par as it is now, but the moulds that GW came out with back then were far less detailed compared to what they come out with now. 

As for the "dirty" look. I really think you should give pigments a shot. Especially for Miniatures. Something like this maybe? 



You've gotta use very small amounts as you get farther up the miniature and kind of pile it on near the feet. It creates a very cool affect. I'm not saying you have to go for the dirt-like look. There are thousands of pigments. Thousands of colours and shades, so I'm sure you can find what your looking for. Doing this gives your miniature a more detailed dirty look rather then little spatter of paint all over your miniature, covering the very base coat you worked so hard to pull off in the first place!

Dry brushing's probably more suited towards buildings and such. Something with a ton of grooves and bumps, to capture the dry paint on the brush rather then smooth surfaces like space marines. Furthermore...are you using a wash? or an ink? When I first started they only had inks. Inks are much different from washes, and you said that your paints are quite old. 

More then anything I must stress, painting is not something to be rushed! I read earlier that you were "speed painting" I really do not condone this. A lot of people HATE painting and just like playing the game. Thats fine. The people that do that, play with a non painted army (which I hate) or they pay for them to be painted. If you like painting, please don't rush it! The more time spent on the mini's the better their gonna come out, and the effort shows!

That being said, this is great work and shows some great dedication! I eagerly await your next update and I am indeed excited to follow this thread


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Glokkss: Well you haven't had to wait too long. Thanks for your tips. Could I grab your opinion on the Rock Wyrms in this thread: second to last post. I sponged that mud and damage on. Weathering powders are something I want to experiment with.

I've watered the hell out of some black paint and I'm using that to get the Mithril darker. For subsequent washes I'm using Badab Black Wash.

As for the speed painting aspect as I've said before I've got more mini's than I know what to do with. The Crimson Fury marines, Rock Wyrms and Dunblain Highlanders (50+ Guard Vets with Superheavys and transports for each unit) are the guys I really want to put the time and effort into. Plus I have a Empire Warhammer Force thats waiting for me. These Badab War forces are more a force I want to just get painted up. I'm not really in a postion to pay for somebody to paint them and having them done with mean I could actually play a game at some point. Like you I would hate to play with none painted minis. Plus painting red is really starting to get to me.

Anyway here's some WIP of the Centurion, Corpsetaker and one Scout Camo Cloak:

Centurion Banner:




























Scout Digi Cam Cloak:










Corpsetaker:



















Freehand shoulderpad - needs tiding up. White and red, don't mix well.










Pretty happy with the chest piece, it breaks up the black of the robes well. Back pack still needs work, it was a late replacement after I canned another SP for my Crimson Fury.










As I said in a previous post I'm really liking the way this turned guy turned out. He fits my idea of what the AC's Apothecaries would have turned into towards the end of the war: very dangerous marines keeping to the shadows and making sure not to be noticed by loyalist forces. While black robes aren't the most inconspicuous of things but it gets the message across.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

_Some of the photos for these guys are crap so some of the them don't have individual photos (dam squad leader looks like shit)._

Devastator Squad Fulvius










Devastator Squad Fulvius is a recently formed squad made up of survivors of various other heavy weapons squads whose previous squads have been reduced in strength during the Fall of Badab. Fulvius himself was previously a heavy bolter specialist serving with the 4th Company acting as a 2ic of the 8th Squad. This is his first command. He wears Mark 7 armor and goes bareheaded, although he does sport a targeter over his right eye that is linked to the signum on top of his banner fashioned in the shape of lions head. He weilds a Godwyn pattern bolter. His heraldry shows a devastator sigil and his previous companies number.

Post War Status: Fulvius was killed by after triggering a mine during the retreat from Badab.

Brother Cloelia










The sole lascannon armed member of the squad and resident crack shot is Brother Cloelia. A very calm marine he has never once been assigned to a Assualt Squad and has always fought at range. His eye for anti-armour is keen and his kill talley includes two Landraiders. He wears Mark 7 armour.










Post War Status: Alive and leading a squad of Havocs as part of Aelius’s warband.

Brother Celsus










The sole survivor of the 3rd Companys 7th Devestator Squad, Celsus is an arrogant marine who delights in causing as much pain and suffering to his target as possible. He regulary modifies the pay load of his frag missiles to include sharped monoclur fibres. His armour is primarily of Mark 7 pattern with Mark 6 legs.

Post War Status: Captured by the Sons of Medusa and turned over for interrogation by the Inquisition.

Brother Tatius










Wielding a replacement Imperial Guard missile launcher Tatius is the youngest member of the Squad and is a fervent believer in the Tyrant of Badab’s vision. He was one of the first to cast aside his loyalty to the Imperium and remove the symbols of the Emperor from his predominantly Mark 6 armor. 

Post War Status: Killed by a Sons Of Medusa sniper.

Brother Caius










Much like Celsus Caius wears a mixture of Mk6 and 7 armour but weilds a very ancient pattern of Missile Launcher featuring a auto-loader. While allowing a higher rate of fire it also has a high chance of jamming. He can be seen holding a Sons of Medusa helmet. Caius, much like Cloelia is a quite marine although this is as a result of an Loyalist bolter shell damaging his windpipe during the opening clashes of the Badab Conflict.

Post War Status: Unknown, presumed KIA.


Nearly finished the scouts/characters and began working on the Lamenters. Holy mother of god yellow is a dam bitch to paint! WIP of one below.










So rather than painting the squad all together I'm going to do them one at a time to save my sanity. Again I hate painting yellow.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

_It lives!:_


Centurion Aelius – Commander of the 3rd Company, Warden of Badab Primes Southern Quadrant and Overseer of the 87th Tyrants Legion Detachment.










Aelius is, even by the standards of the Astral Claws a brutal leader. He has murdered other Astartes in cold blood for questioning orders and has had mortals flayed alive for his enjoyment on many occasions. He was one of the first to embrace the rejection of the Imperuim. Aelius served with the Tyrant in his first tactical squad and has always followed Huron. A pallid faced Marine who fights up close and personal with a fighting style based on fury rather than skill it is widely thought that he has rode his relationship with the Tyrant to his current position, not that anybody would ever say as much.










Other than his power fist (a relic personally given to him by the Tyrant himself) Aelius’s weapons are all of local manufacture and have little to no significance to their wielder. He wears a suit of 7 armor with a Mark 4 helmet. This helmet and the pelt at his waist are the traditional badges of rank for the 3rd Companies CO. He also wears the Crux Terminatus, a mark of the 1st company, having previously served in it. His banner shows Badab Primus in orbit around its star.










Post War Status: Still leading remnants of the 3rd Company as a war band operating out of the Maelstrom. He has survived numerous assassination attempts by both his own men and outsiders, notably crushing the skull of Iunius in single combat shortly after the Fall of Badab.

Corpse Taker Sergius Black:










Sergius Black as he is known within the 3rd Company is an inexperienced yet fanatical member of the Astral Claws Apothocarian. He is utterly loyal to Aelius and to the Tyrant, chosen more for his fervor and commitment to the Legion rather than any affinity for medicine and battlefield trauma his geneseed reclamation rates are high. It is not uncommon for the silver portions of his armor to be obscured by a heavy black coating of blood. He chooses to leave his armor dirty as a constant reminder to others as to his role. Like most of the Corpse Takers he wears a black robe, allowing him to often escape the notice of enemy troops in the confusion of the dark and murky battlefields of Badab. Once it became obvious what the Astral Claws were doing to the bodies of their enemies a large emphasis was placed on removing their Apothecaries from the field by Loyalist forces.










Sergius wields a modified Hell’s Teeth Pattern Chainsword and a bolt pistol of local manufacture that has been modified to work with a side mounted magazine to allow use of his narcuim and reductor unhindered. The rest of his armor appears to be of Mark 7 pattern with additional enhanced optics fitted to his helmet. His backpack carries the usual equipment carried by Space Marine Apothecaries to remove and store geneseed from fallen Astartes.










Post War Status: Captured and taken for questioning by the Inquisition.


Corpse Taker Sergius and Centurion Aelius with Retaliator Squad Priscus:









_
Now for the Scouts:_

Scout Squad Lucan:










Scout Squad Lucan was one of the primary forward observation units of the Astral Claws 3rd Company under Centurion Aelius. It was their job during the final invasion of Badab Prime to ascertain the drop zones of the Sons of Medusa and to pin them in place until Tyrants Legion forces could reach them and prevent a breakout. The unit was destroyed while relocating from a firing position across a highway by a Loyalist Marauder Destroyer’s strafing run.

The unit is clad in carapace armor, wear camo cloaks of codex-approved pattern Urban Camo variant 89J6 and wield a locally manufactured sniper rifle with a integrated noise suppressor fixed over the barrel that reduces the overall length drastically. The Astral Claws favor this type of rifle as it does not impede movement to the same extent as more traditional patterns. The downsize of this is the reduced accuracy at range but in the close confines of urban combat this isn’t as much of a concern.

Sergeant Lucan: 










Lucan is a talented marksmen whose time as a instructor amongst the scout cadre has been short; in fact this is only his second squad of recruits. A dedicated long range specialist he prefers the hunt to the brawl and has spent many years perfecting his stalking skills, primarily as the sergeant of a Devastator squad of tank hunters.

Unlike the rest of his squad Lucan prefers to wield a Stalker Pattern boltgun rather than a sniper rifle, custom modified by him he is an expert with the weapon.

Post War Status: Killed alongside the rest of his squad by a strafing run by an Loyalist Marauder Destroyer.

Scout Brother Felix:  










Known as a pretty boy amongst his squad makes he is often the butt of jokes that he would make a perfect poster boy for the Legion should they ever need one especially from Lucan. His flawless looks hide a cruel interior and arrogance that causes him to simply ignore the jibs directed his way. He scored highly on the live targets section of his weapons training.










Post War Status: Killed along with the other four squad members by Loyalist Marauder Destroyer strafing run.


Scout Brother Marcellus:










Marcellus is the closest neotype to becoming a fully fledged member of the Astral Claws and has simply to make his first confirmed kill of an enemy NCO to gain his black carapace. A native of Badab Prime he hold his former natives in contempt, scornful of all those who have not made the grade to gain entry to the Astral Claws.










Post War Status: The first person to spot the incoming Marauder that killed his squad did nothing to prevent him also falling to it’s rounds.

Scout Brother Hadrain:










Hadrain is the youngest of the neotypes and resents being placed within a sniper squad. A brawler in the barracks he favors close combat and is often at odds with Lucan on the battlefield as to what the best course of action is. This arrogance has made him an outcast even amongst the ever proud Astral Claws and few have high hopes for him.

Post War Status: Killed in the strafing run crossing the Badab Prime 67th highway.

Scout Brother Appius:










Appuis has shown the greatest marksmanship out of all the squad members bar Lucan and as such is often tasked with the honor of carrying a missile launcher should the mission require it. He keeps his head closely shaved as a mark of dedication to his unit and the chapter.










Post War Status: Killed by Marauder Destroyer Whitetail Eight Five.

_Appuis's weapons are interchangeable so I can give the squad a heavy weapon if I want. Thats the last of the Astral Claws done now. Work on the Lamentors is ongoing and next up is the Tyrants Legion. Looking forward to painting something that isn't power armor for a bit. Test minis are currently being worked on._


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Test minis of the Tyrants Legion forces:

Regular Infantry:










I went with a color scheme that is obviously linked to the blues and silvers of the Astral Claws but also neutral enough with the white so that I can use them as a force of Imperial Navy Troopers should I want to bolster up my Imperial Forces. As always they are a bit dirty. No nice clean whites for me.










Tyrants Claw symbol which I say is the symbol of the parent ship for use as Navy Troopers.










Platoon Number/Rank/Squad Number also shown. His rank is also shown on his helmet. I'll explain the system when I have a full squad and can show variations.

Penal Conscript Trooper:










See what I did there with the name. These guys could either function as Penal Legionaries or as Conscripts (seeing as I have about 30 of them sitting waiting to be painted). Very basic conversation of the steroid pumping Catachans, just simply added a bomb collar to their necks with GS. Most of the las-gun stocks I've also removed and yea thats a bomb collar that explodes outwards not inwards.

Again neutral color scheme so it can be used both for the Tyrants Legion or as part of the aforementioned Navy Detachment for pro Imperial Forces. Blue flashes will be again be used to tie them with the Badab Forces.

Oh and yea the eyes aren't done. They won't be, theres no way I'm going to try and do the eyes perfectly for 70 odd guardsmen, that will drive me crazy. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

_Lamentors time. Got two of them done and working away on a third. Glad I am only doing 5 of them (the libby doesn't really count), not finding it too bad at the moment but I would not want to paint more than that. Yellow is tricky.

Anyway:_










Above are two members of Squad Apest, who in the final days of the Badab War were acting as the honor guard for Codicer Gellert. This was simply by virtue of the being the only surviving members of the Lamenters force that had been working in conjunction with the Astral Claws 3rd Company. 

Brother Istan










Brother Istan was the most junior of the surviving vehicle crew assigned to the Astral Claws 3rd Company and as such he was re-tasked to front line duties when it became clear that only a single transport was warranted for the Lamenters. Not that Istan really minded, as a son of Sanguinuis he revels in the roar of the chain sword and is completely at home fighting his foe hand to hand. Despite this he still maintains his Adeptus Mechanicus sigil on his left shoulder pad; proudly displaying the qualification that he earnt with great effort.










Istan wears a Corvus pattern helmet with a suit of armor composed of mark 7 legs and a chest plate of Mark 4 Maximus armor. This moltly collection of armor is not surprising considering his armory and vehicle background and most likely is made up of components of suits of fallen brothers which have been deemed too valuable to leave behind. On his left shoulder pad is a sigil of the Adeptus Mechanicus and on his right is the Chapter Symbol. He wields a Mk. Xf Hell's Teeth pattern chain sword and like many of the Marines involved in the Badab conflict a Ultima Pattern Bolt Pistol.

Post Badab War: Killed in combat with Minotaurs chapter. Kill is claimed by both a member of the 1st Company and by a member of Ivanus Enkomi's body guard.

Brother Beyo










A veteran brother of the Chapter's Assualt Squads Beyo is a honorable fighter whose word is his bond and is know to be an aggressive and confrontational fighter. Having spent time within the Deathwatch he has learnt many fighting styles and considers himself a master swordsman. It is said that he came close to winning a sparing match against "The Duelist" Priscus. Beyo was once considered one of the up and comings in the Chapter but after some flawed command decisions while acting as 2ic of one of the 4th Companies Assualt Squads he was chastised and as a mark of repentance took up a term of service with the Deathwatch. Since returning he has not been burdened with command again.










Beyo wears a heavily modified and updated armored torso of the Mark 3 pattern with Mark 7 legs. His helmet is a recent Mark 7 pattern and one shoulder pad is an ancient Mark 2 Crusader relic. Like Istan he weilds a Hells Teeth chain sword and a Ultima Bolt Pistol.

Post Badab War: Thought to still be alive and operating as part of Aelius's warband.

_Till next time._


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Lamenters*. They look good, I really like how you got your yellow so clear and crisp, Good Job!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like them! despite the fact that i normally hate blood effects you've pulled them off very well imho


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, glad you like them. Haven't painted much recently but I'm back working on the final group of Lamenters. Just got their yellow done and beginning to work on the white. You can also see the basic designs for their banners.

Squad Leader:










Flamer Operator:










The Yellow Parts of the Librarian:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I do love it when people put detail into decent looking models


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This force have great potential. I would love a armyshot soon. 

The only thing I find holding this force back is the freehand details. They are not as crisp as the rest of the painting. I do not know which technique you use for it but I'll give you mine to try. When painting straight lines do not hold the brush to close to the hairs, not even on the metal end. Then rest the brush, very close to the hairs, on a finger from your second hand. By doing so you get much more steady lines. 

Now I must say that Marcellus looks like Dolph Lundgren, just love that fact! :grin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Hellados: Awesome thanks man, that means a lot!

@ Moriouce: Thanks, I'll try that tip! I fully admit that my freehand isn't the strongest in the world! The names on the bases in particular aren't coming out as crisp as I would like them to, I'm considering going through and finding some way of printing them onto a glossy black paper and sticking them to the bases. I also think I need to use maybe less paint on my brush? Thanks for your feedback. The old Dolph Lundren head, it seems that 20% of all Catachans are direct decedents of him!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

_Finished up the last 3 Lamenters, now only the Libby to go, then its Minotaurs time!_

Veteran Sergeant Apest – The Bearer of the Red Reaver.










Promoted by the Eagle Breaker after Gellert killed the previous NCO of his body guard for wanting to surrender to Imperial Forces Apest is an older marine whose loyality to Gellert has over taken his loyality to his Chapter and the Emperor. While a capable combatant through virtue of 200 years of battle experience he lacks the leadership skills that would have promoted him long ago had it not been for the patronage of his leader.










This is shown through the lack of detail of his Banner, a simple half and half design with the checks of the Lamenters and a red sword. For Apest it is simply a method of recognition on the battlefield rather than a personal statement.










His armor is a collection of relics from fallen Lamenters battle brothers: a Mark 2 Crusade era helm with the black bar of Sergeants Rank, a studded shoulder pad from Mark 5 Heresy armor (a irony there that was not missed on Loyalist Marines), Mark 6 leg armor and a Mark 7 chest plate. Interestingly he has not removed the eagle from the front, maybe intending it as a provocation to the foe. In battle he carries a Hellfire Plasma Pistol and the Red Reaver, an ancient power sword of an unknown pattern that has been within the Lamenters for several thousand years. Gellert gave it to him upon his promotion and it was through this bribery that Apest’s loyalty was secured.










Post Badab War Status: Killed by Minotaur’s Veterans.

Brother Conl










The squads flamer operator and, like Gellert, is a rage filled marine Conl has trouble adjusting to his new existence as no longer part of the Lamenters. He cannot find peace with the situation and hates everybody around him, blaming all for his new existence. A veteran with the flame weapon he has served in Assault Squads since he left the scout cadre.










Conl wears an ornate set of Mark 7 armor that is most likely a company relic. He carries a Badab manufactured flamer as can seen by the shield fixed to the front of it. He also carries a knife for close combat should the flamer not kill his chosen target.










Post Badab War Status: Killed by Minotuar’s Veterans.


Brother Atar










Atar has his doubts about his squads new course of action but after seeing Gellert execute fellow marines Atar has wisely kept his mouth shut. Another veteran of the Assault squads as can be seen by the crossed swords on his shoulder pad Atar is armed with a Mk. Xf Hell’s Teeth Pattern Chainsword and a Ultima Bolt Pistol.










Armour wise he wears an ornate chest plate of possibly M8 Errant Pattern judging by the gorget. His backpack has a golden wreath presumably an award for a past act of valor. He also bears the Lamenters chapter symbol on one shin, presumably as a mark of respect.










Post Badab War Status: Unknown, he is thought to have surrendered to Imperial Forces but it is unknown what the result of that is. It is possible that he would have been examined for taint by the Ordo Mallus and then released or executed.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking through this thread, I can see that you have put in alot of effort & I like the effects that you are achieving with the gore on all your marines. I have to give you some praise for the yellow because I hate having to paint that colour in large areas. 

One observation I have is, have you tried drawing your freehand symbols in pencil first & then painting over them?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@the_barwn: Thanks man, I hear your about yellow, its a bitch to paint. Never want to do it again. I have once or twice tried the pencil method but it didn't seem to make much of a difference to me. The problem with the Lamenters is that its trying to paint straight lines on a curved surface. Not easy. I've done better with the Libby though. Should be done in a day or two.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Codicier Gellert – The Eagle Breaker










Now proud and vain individual, Garret is the former Librarian Codicier of the Lamenters 5th Company. When the Lamenters were finally cornered and defeated by the Minotaurs Chapter in the Optera System Garret was leading a small detachment of his brethren in operations with the Astral Claws after serving as an emissary to them from his chapter master. Upon hearing his Chapter’s humiliating defeat and subsequent surrender he flew into a rage, the force of which, coupled with his formidable physic powers split ceramite and the eagles wings on his breast and his standard top. He swore revenge not only on those responsible for his chapters defeat but also the higher command elements of his chapter for not fighting to the last man and dying with honor.










In the space of 6 months Gellert went from being a shining example of the Lamenters Chapter, and indeed of all the Imperial Space Marines, to a sunken faced and twisted killer obsessed with murdering all who stood before him.










Clad in a suit of ornate power armor based on a mixture of Mark 3 and Mark 7 Patterns he carries a force sword and physic hood as standard equipment. Since the surrender of the Lamenters he has taken to utilizing the pyromanic physic arts preferring to burn his foes alive as a manifestation of his pain and rage.










His back banner and cape show the icons of his rank – an open book and spiked half ring and bar as well as the deep blue of his armor. His left arm is a departure from the normal codex pattern of Librarian armor and is fully yellow rather than just his shoulder pad.

He also delights in seeking out and destroying icons of the Emperor when loyalist forces deploy them, particularly targeting Standard Bearers and Officers.

Post Badab War Status: Killed in single combat with Asterion Moloc.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

2 Things Jac. 1 The eyes oh god what happened to the eyes! and 2. Can we highlight the edges of the black on the freehand, it just looks so... Flat.

Other than that... Fantastique.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lethiathan said:


> 2 Things Jac. 1 The eyes oh god what happened to the eyes! and 2. Can we highlight the edges of the black on the freehand, it just looks so... Flat.
> 
> Other than that... Fantastique.


Good point about the black, will get that done next time I have a paint brush out. The banner does look flat you're right. The eyes could be harder to do. That sculpt is pretty dam small in the eye department.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I would do the eyes with osl to give it that warp essence glow, but its not the painting more the sculpt


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think he looks amazing and I may try and steal the weathering you've done as I really want to make my BAs to look rough and ready


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally started work on the Minotaurs. Did up this test mini as a tactical squad member:










Then I changed my mind and decided I only wanted to do first company members, don't really care about making a "legal" army here, if I want to use them in a game I'll probably just use a counts as Deathwing force seeing as I will have at least two squads of Termies in it. He now looks like this:



















Changes are: 
- Added studs to shoulder pad, repainted it.
- Used GS to make a Maximus pattern helm.
- Used plasticard, wire, a kroot grenade and GS to make a combi flamer.
- Card board and plasticard to make a tabard
- White helmet stripe

Fairly simple changes but he's certainly a Sterngaurd vet now! The rest of the squad have also been pimped up a bit:




























These guys are a demi squad, that is their squad leader isn't a sergeant. He's the 2ic of the squad. Centurion type helmet crests will indicate Sergeants where as Greek type ones are for the 2ics. I'm basing that off the Asterion Molock mini. Both will have their shoulder pads reversed. They are currently being painted bronze.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like it, it's so fitting that I only noticed the shoulder pads until you pointed the rest out


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey there. Few comments. Im not sure if this has been covered so ill keep it short.

The models are definitely table ready. Good adaptation of astral scheme considering the time and side-project nature of this work. 

Having said that two suggestions that would smooth out future jobs withouttoo much added time. If the models were dirty a quick solution bath then use some lahmian medium in the silver to avoid chuncking. 

The absolute quickest way to get that silver though would be to use a metallic primer spray/airbrush and nuln oil wash after. Then go buck wild with lighter metal drybrush.

Some dry brushing on the base would pop it better too.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

hey man, nice work. Totally love the fluff part. No longer posting here? Hope you will keep this going.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

neferhet said:


> hey man, nice work. Totally love the fluff part. No longer posting here? Hope you will keep this going.


Hey Neferhet, thanks for your interest, I'm still posting don't worry, at the moment I'm prepping minis for the next year long painting challenge and will be starting a new thread for them, they will be Minotaurs 1st Company.... the full first company btw. I'm going to prep a few ready for the begining of it all and start off with a bang, keep an eye on the what are you working on today thread for updates untill the new thread goes live in late Feb.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Hey Neferhet, thanks for your interest, I'm still posting don't worry, at the moment I'm prepping minis for the next year long painting challenge and will be starting a new thread for them, they will be Minotaurs 1st Company.... the full first company btw. I'm going to prep a few ready for the begining of it all and start off with a bang, keep an eye on the what are you working on today thread for updates untill the new thread goes live in late Feb.


k:


----------

